# EN World Advertising Prices Reviewed!



## Cergorach

EN World Advertising Space - 10,000 Impressions
$9.99
EN World Advertising Space - 25,000 Impressions
$19.99
EN World Advertising Space - 50,000 Impressions
$29.99
EN World Advertising Space - 100,000 Impressions
$65.00
EN World Advertising Space - 500,000 Impressions
$249.00
EN World Advertising Space - 1,000,000 Impressions
$349.00

This is really kewl, but the price difference for 50k => 100k impressions is a bit off ;-)


----------



## Morrus

Ooops, yeah.  Looks like I messed that up!  It's supposed to get cheaper as you move up the scale.  I'll fix it.


----------

